# see ya Tel Aviv / Hello Canada



## Artiom (May 16, 2016)

Hello People!!!
My friend and I are traveling from tel aviv to Canada.
Looking for a squat or a house project to stay for a couple of days and people to hang out with.
Cities we want to visit are Winnipeg and Toronto. From there we are headed to New York. 
any help will be apriciated
United Strong


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (May 20, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (May 20, 2016)

I know there's a commune in winnipeg called Twelve Tribes, they are majorly religious, will expect you to get up really early, participate in their morning and evening mass. They'll try to explain how you need forgiveness and that they have the right environment for you to change in.

But they'll house and feed you, in exchange of some light work.

Just saying. They're friendly people and hands down I was a member of this cult for some over two years. You might enjoy staying there, and if not you can just leave as you came.

Btw welcome to StP! enjoy


----------

